# Onkyo TX-NR709 Won't Stay On



## Amusia (Jan 29, 2012)

Fresh out of the box. Power on, HDMI light blinks a couple times, system turns off.

Blu-Ray --> Receiver --> TV

I sometimes see something very briefly about "HDMI Startup" but it's on screen for about 1/2 a second and now I'm not even seeing it any more. 

I sometimes see Onkyo on my television, other times I just see some vertical lines or else some other sort of still garbage.

I'm really trying hard not to my pants!


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I personnaly think the receiver is defective, but try this before

make sure the AC is good, 
good ground, and wire are not reverse or a bad power bar
You can check your AC with a small device that you can buy at Home Depot

if AC is OK
Diconnect every wires from the receiver but the power.
try again, if you have the same problem, pack it up and return it

If it now powers up
A device might be causing it, reconnect device one by one, again if you reconnect a device and your receiver cannot power up, it could still be a defective power bar.


----------



## Amusia (Jan 29, 2012)

Tried it with everything unplugged. Still happened.

My old receiver worked fine, so I am doubtful it is an AC issue, but I guess that is still possible. 

It acts like when it tries to provide power to the speakers it just... fails.

I am hugely disappointed and really not looking forward to shipping this back to Accessories4less. 

So much for the highlight of my week!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If I had to hazard a guess, it sounds like the mother board might be defective. I would not spend too long on it - A4L has a great return policy.


----------



## Amusia (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the sage advice, people.


----------

